# New member, usual weight question!



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey everyone.

I've been reading this forum forever and feel like I know everyone here, however i've only just decided to join and post myself.
I have a 5 month old girl names Isabelle (I've tried to post a pic - I hope it works!!). She currently weighs 4.5lbs, how big do you think my baby will get?

I'm from the north of England, would love to meet up with other Chi owners so Isabelle has some friends - everyone at training school keeps trying to play but they're all too rough for her!:foxes15:

Thanks for reading guys, there are some truly beautiful Chi's on here and i've learnt so much on this site xx


----------



## candj315 (Feb 4, 2011)

according to the growth chart (which are really rough estimates) she will be bigger then 6lbs. which to me would be the very next one up which would be 6.5lbs. I would plus or minus a .5-1 lb so around 5.5-7.5 lbs.

5 months= about 20 weeks,

4.5 pounds = 72 ounces


Chihuahua puppy growth chart...

thats the chart i used.

I have found that it was only dead on for one of my dogs and for the others it was a little off. I have found that the adult weight on a chihuahua isnt achieved fully until 18 months to 2 and 1/2 years.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Welcome!! What a cute baby you have. 

My guess is that she'll end up between 6-7 pounds as an adult.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Here's an awesome weight chart that goes past 6 lbs. It charts your Chi at a tad over 6 lbs. But weight charts aren't always right, Like the others said, prolly between 6-7 lbs.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Welcome, she is so cute  pity you weren't in the north of scotland lol, Rocky has no chihuahua friends up here. 

Yeah I agree she would be around 7lbs I think, my Rocky is 8lbs.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Welcome ,shame you live so far away Lily would love to play


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

My Honey was 4.6lb at 5months and now at 15-16months she weighs 6lb


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She is gorgeous! I love her big, beautiful eyes!

My girls are 6 months (in 4 days) and 6.5 months and they weigh 3 and 3.2 pounds. I am also curious and certainly unsure where they will end up. Guess we will both have to wait and see to know for certain where our little ones will be as "big girls"!

Welcome! Oh, and more pictures of your sweetheart, please!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

My Trigger was 5.5 lbs at 5 months / 6.5 lbs at 6 months, and 6.75 lbs at 14 months, I think he will top out around 7. But he might be an exception to the rule as he grew minimally after 6 months.


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for all your responses guys! Shame nobody lives near, everybody in Manchester seems to have pugs, and they tend to be a little bossy with other dogs and just want to dominate little Isabelle!
I thought she would be around 6lbs too. She will have totally outgrown her siblings, mum, dad, and even grandparents! xxxxx


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

awww, her little face is so precious! I would agree with about 6-7 lb.


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

ChiMama2Hs said:


> awww, her little face is so precious! I would agree with about 6-7 lb.


Hehe thanks, I love her so much. She is my favourite thing in the whole world <3


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm going to say 6.5 to 7 lbs too. She will slow down in growth at about 28 weeks. After that you'll get about 1 lb., give or take. Still a small chi. You really don't see many chis under 4.5 lbs. Many will tell you their chi weighs 3 lbs. or so, but on a scale they probably weigh more than that.  So your baby will be within average size of a chi these days.


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

TLI said:


> I'm going to say 6.5 to 7 lbs too. She will slow down in growth at about 28 weeks. After that you'll get about 1 lb., give or take. Still a small chi. You really don't see many chis under 4.5 lbs. Many will tell you their chi weighs 3 lbs. or so, but on a scale they probably weigh more than that.  So your baby will be within average size of a chi these days.


Thanks Hun. You have the most gorgeous Chi's. I'm a little disappointed that she will be over 6lbs but I wouldn't change her for the world. There are TONNES of pugs near me that love to play in the park so I guess the extra weight is a blessing.


----------



## Tacobella (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a little girl, Bella. She is 4 and a half months old and weighs 2 lbs 12 oz. My vet thinks she will weigh about 5 lbs grown.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kayley said:


> Thanks Hun. You have the most gorgeous Chi's. I'm a little disappointed that she will be over 6lbs but I wouldn't change her for the world. There are TONNES of pugs near me that love to play in the park so I guess the extra weight is a blessing.


Awwwwwww, what a sweet thing to say, thank you!!!! Your angel may just surprise you and top out right at 6 lbs. They continue to grow after 28 weeks, but their weight gain slows down considerably. So it's still quite possible for her to be 6 lbs. She is a beautiful girl, and you'll be surprised how little 6 lbs will be. Many think it's "big," but you'll see it's actually on the smaller end these days. There are many more topping out at 7 and 8 lbs than 6 lbs. She's a beauty!


----------



## Tacobella (Feb 11, 2011)

*This is bella*


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

TLI said:


> Awwwwwww, what a sweet thing to say, thank you!!!! Your angel may just surprise you and top out right at 6 lbs. They continue to grow after 28 weeks, but their weight gain slows down considerably. So it's still quite possible for her to be 6 lbs. She is a beautiful girl, and you'll be surprised how little 6 lbs will be. Many think it's "big," but you'll see it's actually on the smaller end these days. There are many more topping out at 7 and 8 lbs than 6 lbs. She's a beauty!


Thanks Hun, I love Isabelle's face so much, always looks mischievous! Your's are all so tiny, I think you must have concocted some special potion that you feed your puppies to keep them small, can you make some for Isabelle?! Hehe!

I agree 6lbs is still small, but I had Chi's when I was younger and they were all on the 3lb-5lb mark so Isabelle is starting to seem like a huge Chi to me now! She is so clumsy so it's probably for the best that she isn't tiny.

I'm just about to go to the park with her, she meets her 3 pug friends there everyday  xxxxxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kayley said:


> Thanks Hun, I love Isabelle's face so much, always looks mischievous! Your's are all so tiny, I think you must have concocted some special potion that you feed your puppies to keep them small, can you make some for Isabelle?! Hehe!
> 
> I agree 6lbs is still small, but I had Chi's when I was younger and they were all on the 3lb-5lb mark so Isabelle is starting to seem like a huge Chi to me now! She is so clumsy so it's probably for the best that she isn't tiny.
> 
> I'm just about to go to the park with her, she meets her 3 pug friends there everyday  xxxxxx


I always tell everyone when they comment on how tiny The Wee's are that they felt sorry for me being a "runt," so they decided to join me. Lol. They all did stay quite tiny. They are all very compact. Real short in height and length. 

I hope you guys have an awesome time at the park! Outside play time is so much fun! Mine adore being outside. We have been running errands since 9:30 this morning, so the Wee's haven't had outside time today. They love going with me, so I load them all up, and off we go. Thank goodness they all travel well. They do a lot of it. Lol 

Have a great day! Hugs and kisses to Isabelle!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I think someone else on here already mentioned it, but a chi's weight won't stabilize till they're well over a year old. In Tango's case, he was close almost 2 before his weight gain stopped. He's still very little - 3.5 lbs, but I thought he wasn't going to make it over 3 lbs when he just stopped gaining at all just after he turned 1. I wondered though, because he didn't look at solid as I expected he would as an adult. Turned out that he wasn't done growing after all. His very lean body filled out more in the chest, and he got that barrel chest thing going on is typical for a chihuahua. That added another few ounces to his weight and he stabilized finally at 3 lbs 8 ozs. But even that fluctuates by a couple ounces either way, depending on a variety of factors. 

I think Jazz has probably stopped growing and won't make it to 4 lbs. She's around 3 lbs 12 ozs give or take a half ounce or so, at her last 2 weigh-ins. She's almost 18 months, and likely done.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi she sure is cute i think shell be alittle under 6 pounds


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi she sure is cute i think shell be alittle under 6 pounds



Thanks! I sure hope you're right x


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

best way i found is double their weight from 12 weeks  it was spot on for Keona she is also 16mths old now but stopped growing along time ago way before she turned 12mths


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

It's weird because she hasn't grown an ounce in over 3 weeks! I'll keep you guys posted of any growth spurts. Thanks for all your help x


----------

